# Heatmat underneath glass tank



## Red_hen (Oct 20, 2010)

We just switched our FBTs to a larger glass fish tank. It has a gap between the legs and the base of the tank, only a few cm, but it didn't feel like the heatmat was able to heat the substrate due to the gap...as they heat what they touch we attached it to the bottom.

We do have a thermostat, but even so is this safe? I've read and heard *lots* of conflicting advice...heatmats shouldn't touch glass tanks even with a thermostat, they're fine, exo terra make them for glass tanks etc.

Years ago we had a heatmat on the bottom of a glass tank without a thermostat and the tank cracked and the floor was burnt...we learnt from that experience and used a thermostat with any heatmat! (the hissers in the tank were unharmed btw) :lol2:

So, is it safe? If not, how else do we heat FBTs?

Red


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you keeping their tank in a room that regularly reaches extremely low temperatures? If not, then you don't actually need to heat fire bellied toads, they are quite happy at even the lower end of room temperature.

Regarding heat mats not touching the glass, that is a big pile of steaming *&^%. The majority are designed to be stuck to the glass. Most use them on the side rather than the bottom though, main reason been you expend less energy on heating the water in the substrate that way. As to heating FBTs if the temps regularly drop very low, a small aquarium heater in the water area is the usual method of choice.

Ade

Ade


----------



## Red_hen (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help  I wouldn't say our house is freezing, they're kept in the living room but we don't have the heating on very often...it's about 19c in the warm end at the moment, and the thermostat is keeping the mat on constantly. We have the stat set at 25c I think.

We have the mat on some cardboard to raise it to the tank bottom, then have left a little gap for airflow.

Red


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Red_hen said:


> *Thanks for the help  I wouldn't say our house is freezing, they're kept in the living room but we don't have the heating on very often...it's about 19c in the warm end at the moment, and the thermostat is keeping the mat on constantly. We have the stat set at 25c I think.*
> 
> We have the mat on some cardboard to raise it to the tank bottom, then have left a little gap for airflow.
> 
> Red


Honestly, at those temps you don't need to heat them at all- and you'll find a cooler winter period will make them more willing to breed in the Spring. I'n fact I'd say 25c is at the higher end of the spectrum- over that, they can start showing signs of distress and are much more prone to infections. Despite their exotic appearence, they are *not* tropical.


----------



## Red_hen (Oct 20, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks for the info! The guy at T-Pets said we wanted to create a nice hot end of 28c, so we've been trying to get / keep the temp in mid-20's to compromise, because I read they didn't need it *that* warm.

He also told us to spray the tank daily...asked about that here, someone told me I didn't need to, and sure enough we've NEVER needed to mist either of them and there's been plenty of condensation in there :whistling2:

We've had them a few weeks now and they're awesome little frogs...one (I think just one) calls a lot and it's a really sweet background noise without being too loud 

Red


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, they are fab. Spraying mine would be a waste of time, since they are in a 3/4 water set-up! :lol2: This petshop seems not to know a great deal about them...


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Give them plenty plenty fresh air - AIR CIRCULATION though!!

Heat mat should not be more than half the tank if you are still going down that road. Great advice from the other persons too ~ 25*C is MAX. A heat mat will crack glass because there is no allowance for the build up of heat to escape hence why it cracks. This is not a problem if it is side mounted etc providing the assumption there is a gap at the other side of the heat mat. The problem arises when a heat mat is sandwhiched between a shelf lets say and the bottom glass of a viv. 

What I do is place bamboo dining table place mats on top of any heat mat. Two, three or four side by side with larger vivs etc. and the vivs sit ontop of the heat mat = NO PROBLEMS. Between each slat of the mat there is a tiny gap. This ever so tiny discrepance is vital in not cracking the glass viv base since heat can escape. A gap of a millimeter is all that is needed. The thickness of the bamboo mat approx 1mm also raises the viv from directly touching the heat mat too. A viv that has 'legs' as such with a gap is a waste of time if using heat mats since as you have observed the gap is too great. Have a look on DENDROBOARDS too - such tanks can also crack due to weight from inside the tank acting down on the raised glass due to the 'legs' in question. Consider taking the legs off. If it is a similar tank to the one I am thinking of the whole perimeter is encased in a plastic frame which has legs. I had one and simply removed the plastic part. Good luck. 

Yes - ALWAYS use a heat mat in conjunction with a thermomstat ( Living Earth habistat dimming or pulse proportional for example) and to be on the safe side fit a smaoke alarm too!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

as people have said you just dont need heat for them - their range is 14degrees - 21degrees - heat +damp = bacteria


----------



## Red_hen (Oct 20, 2010)

Eh I know, and T-Pets is supposed to be good... :bash:

Ours have a water bowl about 1/3 the size of the 2ft tank...sides are always wet, ground always damp etc with no need to spray. They've gone a bit timid after being moved into the glass tank...in the RUB when I took the lid off they were just starting to stay out in the open without running for cover. I assume they'll get their confidence back 

This is Kero and Slippy in their old RUB...I can't tell them apart anymore...Kero used to be pale brown but the day after we brought him home he darkened to the same as Slippy:










And this is the new tank, you can see one sat at the front left corner, just! :flrt: I think as the tank's larger we're gonna need another plant to provide a bit more covering, but I'm kind of toying with trying a live plant or some moss...only problem is I am useless with plants 










We picked the tank up for £10 on ebay yesterday. It needed a big clean but already came with the backdrop which I quite like :blush:

Thanks for the advice about the heatmat too! I shall definitely look at the plastic bottom and see if it will come off  And, if we continue to use a heatmat or need to use one at some point, I shall have to get some bamboo heatmats!! 

Red


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Good sized viv - and a bargain you got. With seing it now - don't bother taking the plastic perimetewr off - it looks good. The heat may advice was one just in general and if you wanted to convert it for something else ~ ( holding water or a heavy substrate etc). 

Nice little creatures too.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You may want to tape the edges between the lid and the tank.... I've used those Marina hoods for fish in the past, you tend to get sizeable gaps that an FBT will happily squeaze through.

Ade


----------

